# Product advice - wellness



## AlexandraLawrence (May 18, 2020)

Hi,

I'm also not sure whether to buy Verm-X Poultry Zest, or Verm-X Keep Well Tonic / NAF Life Guard Tonic in the hope of making our one sickly chicken a bit better - she has been moulting since May, has worsening balding patches, looks paler than before, and is seemingly struggling with digestion as she sometimes makes a strange twisting gesture for several minutes after eating .

I'm looking to purchase an anti-peck lotion but not seeing any with good reviews - I want the above chicken to stop pecking at areas that are bare - it isn't the other chickens doing it.

Any help super appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she's suffering from internal parasites none of those products will remove them. They are only meant to keep an overload from happening. 

Your best bet is to ask the vet if they'll do a fecal. That's about the only way to know if that's what's causing her GI issues.

As to the self mutilation, have you checked for mites? And I'm assuming you are 100% certain the others are not the cause?


----------



## AlexandraLawrence (May 18, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If she's suffering from internal parasites none of those products will remove them. They are only meant to keep an overload from happening.
> 
> Your best bet is to ask the vet if they'll do a fecal. That's about the only way to know if that's what's causing her GI issues.
> 
> As to the self mutilation, have you checked for mites? And I'm assuming you are 100% certain the others are not the cause?


Thank you, I will look into the fecal - am I just as good to use a service like this rather than going to the vets? https://www.westgatelabs.co.uk/shop/by-animal/poultry/wg001-worm-count-kit-chickens.html

We have had some mite problems over the last few months but the issue seems to have subsided, we use mite spray and also the dust, and haven't seen any actually on the chickens. We are regularly out in the garden with the chickens for the whole day and never see any negative pecking behaviour, the 3 of them spend most of the day lying next to each other very harmoniously.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm in the states so I'm unfamiliar with using a lab like that. I would call the vet and ask them if it's an option. Most vets, especially those in the UK, will agree to see chickens. 

There could be something else going on with her. They can have allergies to things. Which then lends itself to her seeing the vet to get some sort of relief.


----------

